# 200 amp upgrade



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Absolutetruthz said:


> Im new to doing residential work, so I have what would seem to many I'm sure a "dumb" question. When upgrading a 120/240 service from 100 amps to 200 amps, does the POCO have to upgrade their wires? Or can you just splice onto them with 3/0 wire? Also, will a 100 amp POCO meter work with a 200 amp meter can...are all meters the same?


Your first stop is to call the poco and have a survey done on their end.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds like it's time to call in the experts...


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

why are you using 3/0? look at 310.15


----------



## chadmiller (May 6, 2008)

oldman said:


> why are you using 3/0? look at 310.15


I always use 3/0 alu, nobody stocks 2/0 ser or seu


----------



## hpp58 (Jan 28, 2008)

310.15(B)(6) calls for 2/0 Copper or 4/0 Aluminum for a 200 amp service


----------



## confident (Apr 28, 2008)

just make sure you dont get caught, and make sure you take cash only.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Around here, the POCO sizes their feeders based on the load calc you give them. They're not bound by the NEC. If you have a 200 amp panel with 4/0's up the mast, and the load calc's out to 50 amps, they'll use #6 triplex. Same situation, but 150 amp calc., it'll be a #2. they'll upsize it some for distance. 

Most meters have a class number on the face. Usually something like CL 200. If the service uses CT's, the meter will be CL 10 or CL 20. The vast majority of single phase meters around here are CL 200. 

Rob


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

The POCOs do what they want to, basically. They may, or may not, change their service drop.
I think they may very well leave it as-is if it is in good shape. Also, it depends on whether or not the HO is adding a large load.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

chadmiller said:


> I always use 3/0 alu, nobody stocks 2/0 ser or seu


for a 200A service? do you get them inspected? take a look at 310.15(B)(6)

since 240.6 lists 175A as a standard fuse size, you can't a 200A breaker on 3/0 AL...


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutetruthz said:


> Im new to doing residential work, so I have what would seem to many I'm sure a "dumb" question. When upgrading a 120/240 service from 100 amps to 200 amps, does the POCO have to upgrade their wires? Or can you just splice onto them with 3/0 wire? Also, will a 100 amp POCO meter work with a 200 amp meter can...are all meters the same?


Different power companies have different rules (call them). In N Illinois the service is upgraded tying into the existing lines for an overhead service. It's the POCOs decision to upgrade their lines or not. Also, some old meter sockets are acceptable, some aren't. A 100A socket wouldn't be acceptable for 200A. Many sockets are already 200A.

Dave


----------



## DPDT (Nov 3, 2007)

chadmiller said:


> I always use 3/0 alu, nobody stocks 2/0 ser or seu


I thought you were new to resi?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

DPDT said:


> I thought you were new to resi?


 
Dumb da dumb dum


----------



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

Chad Miller isnt the original poster. I AM! Dumb da dumb dum dummmm


----------



## richrock1605 (Jul 10, 2008)

i always use a 4/0 SE or SER. A #6 green will work for the grounding, (rods & cold water).


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

richrock1605 said:


> i always use a 4/0 SE or SER. A #6 green will work for the grounding, (rods & cold water).



Cant use # 6 for the water...


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

richrock1605 said:


> i always use a 4/0 SE or SER. *A #6 green will work for the grounding, (rods & cold water).*


Only on a 100 amp service

Jeff


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

Stickboy1375 said:


> Cant use # 6 for the water...


#4 for cold water bond #6 for gec


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

wirenut1110 said:


> #4 for cold water bond #6 for gec



I agree...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

confident said:


> just make sure you dont get caught, and make sure you take cash only.


I thought this forum was for *professionals*, not hacks & trunkslammers.


----------



## richrock1605 (Jul 10, 2008)

piette said:


> Only on a 100 amp service
> 
> Jeff


that was my fault, #4 for 200a


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I thought this forum was for *professionals*, not hacks & trunkslammers.


Damn!!! I'm out then 

:laughing:

Jeff


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

piette said:


> Damn!!! I'm out then
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Jeff


The first step is knowing there is a problem.:jester:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi. My name is trunk slammer electric. I always give the taillight warranty.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

jbfan said:


> Hi. My name is trunk slammer electric. I always give the taillight warranty.


Now doesn't that feel better?:thumbsup:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Now doesn't that feel better?:thumbsup:


Group hugs all around!!:jester:

Just don't grab my azz!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

jbfan said:


> Group hugs all around!!:jester:
> 
> Just don't grab my azz!


 

I'm not that kind of guy. You'd have to find one of those singing types.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

piette said:


> Only on a 100 amp service
> 
> Jeff


And 150 Amp


----------



## Slider (Jun 3, 2008)

" When upgrading a 120/240 service from 100 amps to 200 amps, does the POCO have to upgrade their wires? Or can you just splice onto them with 3/0 wire? Also, will a 100 amp POCO meter work with a 200 amp meter can...are all meters the same? "

I know you say you are new to residential work. Are you actually doing residential electrical work for customers? This is the stuff you learn in tech school and working for somebody for a while. Not online websites.


----------

